# Sexing wild piranha



## Piranha_Adept (Feb 11, 2004)

The sexing of wild piranha??? I read that the scales on males stick out more. Another person told me that this is lost with colors over captive breeding. Is it true??? Apparently when the male rubs with the female the abrasive action opens her scales and hormones trigger her eggs to develop for fertilization.

Well I won't go into detail but I was told that wild caught feel different. Can you actually feel the difference from male and females by touching the scales??


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

I've never heard of this. What I usually hear is from the belly of the piranha. Some are very difficult to sex. But it seems every month I hear of a "new way" to sex fish.


----------



## Piranha_Adept (Feb 11, 2004)

I want to try, but don't want to get bit... My Cariba are 10+ inches...After watching them eat, I fear the bite :rock:


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I never thought of this before. It's fascinating and something i think I will look further into, possibly even try.


----------



## Piranha_Adept (Feb 11, 2004)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> I never thought of this before. It's fascinating and something i think I will look further into, possibly even try.


Hey there SC!! I see you didn't go to work today, bummer. Thanks for hooking me up, and showing me how to breed reds. You methods have worked quicker than any I have had the pleasure to explore. I you must be working with the S.Geryi. You better save me some babies.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Piranha_Adept said:


> serrasalmus_collector said:
> 
> 
> > I never thought of this before. It's fascinating and something i think I will look further into, possibly even try.
> ...


 Well I have gotten farther than most, but chose not to disclose the Geryi project. All I can say is all fish are alive and well


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

SC, any reason both you and "Piranha_Adept" have posted with the same IP?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> SC, any reason both you and "Piranha_Adept" have posted with the same IP?:rock:


 Hmmmmm.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Xenon said:


> SC, any reason both you and "Piranha_Adept" have posted with the same IP?:rock:


 I don't know.. It's I guy I work with... I got him involved in breeding piranha...


----------



## Piranha_Adept (Feb 11, 2004)

Xenon said:


> SC, any reason both you and "Piranha_Adept" have posted with the same IP?:rock:


 I don't know either. Are you sure or just guessing. I have know SC for over 7 years. Just never got into piranhas like that guy. His house is a mess of tanks.


----------



## Piranha_Adept (Feb 11, 2004)

But back the my question. Has anyone heard of the scales being different on male and female wild caught piranhas???? I will look for the link and post when I get home. I am new here. People just told me you guys are great with questions about piranhas.

If they weren't so big, I would just take them out and touch them. But it's not worth the risk of getting bitten if it's not a fact.

Thanks


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Piranha_Adept Posted on Feb 11 2004, 05:54 PM
> *But back the my question. Has anyone heard of the scales being different on male and female wild caught piranhas???? *I will look for the link and post when I get home. I am new here. People just told me you guys are great with questions about piranhas.
> 
> If they weren't so big, I would just take them out and touch them. But it's not worth the risk of getting bitten if it's not a fact.
> ...


Nope, scientifically unsupported. Please publish your references where you are getting this material so that it can be better scrutinized.


----------

